# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Хотите ли Вы помочь в тестирование бесплатного персонального анти-баннера

## Geser

Опрос по просьбе разработчика

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Xen

У меня уже есть, называется squid

----------


## aintrust

> Опрос по просьбе разработчика


Это вы про _Anti-AD Guard_? 

Кстати, какие ваши первые впечатления, если вы попробовали уже?

----------


## Xen

а URL какой? и кто разработчик? в чем фича продукта?

----------


## Storm

> а URL какой? и кто разработчик? в чем фича продукта?


Все описано вот здесь:
http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=15187
и вот здесь есть ссылки на продукт: http://www.adguard.fastbb.ru

----------


## Dime3us

Второй вариант.У меня Опера с некоторыми полезными добавлениями рубит все превосходно.И не надо никакого дополнительного софта.

----------


## Geser

> Это вы про _Anti-AD Guard_? 
> 
> Кстати, какие ваши первые впечатления, если вы попробовали уже?


Я не тестировал, потому как у меня анлимит. Мало того, такие проги вообще вредны для таких сайтов как этот, т.к. отбирают заработок на банерах  :Smiley:

----------


## Xen

Потестил на WinXP SP2. IE 6.0, Opera 9. Ничего не падает, однако эффекта от работы программы не заметил. Возможно, бываю не на тех сайтах =) на которых бываю, баннеры не лочатся.

Я так понимаю, идея перехвата взята из AFX? И еще вопрос, работает ли софтина под пользовательским аккаунтом (не администраторским).

----------


## Terry

Пользую Outpost, он и выполняет функции баннеро-резалки. А насколько востребована банеро-резалка как отдельный продукт на рынке? Имеет ли она смысл? И сколько она может стоить ?  :Wink: 

P.S. Упс, заметил слово "бесплатная", вопрос снимается

----------


## WaterFish

> Пользую Outpost, он и выполняет функции баннеро-резалки


Если я не ошибаюсь, Outpost режет рекламу только после полной закачки страницы? + отключает gzip.

Пользую anti-banner.css в Opera и adblock+ во фрайерфоксе, зачем что то ещё?

----------


## anton_dr

Поставил. Пользую Макстон. Вирус инфо - открывается минуты две, жму - новые сообщения - выдает шиш  :Smiley: . И при закрытии упали qip, Макстон и аутлок

----------


## Xen

Кстати да, насчет гзипа тот же вопрос...

----------


## Storm

Вопросов много, а я один  :Smiley: 

И так, gzip & plain\html:
если страница сжата gzip'ом, то делается попытка расжать содержимое, обработать и отдать браузеру. Обычный html банально модифицирется.
(поддержка gzip доступна с версии 1.5.0.5)

Что касается работы под юзером. Нет, если не ошибаюсь для инжекта нужны права админа.

Падения проги/прог:
Не знаю. Похоже 1.5.0.4 падать перестала. Обновите программу.

Что касается резки баннеров:
как я писал в данный момент прога стабилизируется. После того, как на мой пост типа "это стабильная версия" все ответят "согласны" начну улучшать эвристик. но судя по отзывам на многих сайтах блокировка идет.

Тормоза:
да, есть такое дело. блокировщик еще не оптимизирован.

И последнее, распространение.
для того, чтобы понять кто сейчас "главный в этой области прог", я зашел на пару сайтов типа download.com А там по сути всегда представлены отличные проги хорошего качества. плюс ревьюшки. вообщем спрос есть и большой, это видно потому, что народ даже платные версии качает.
и качество блокировки у многих АБ не очень хорошое. плюс фейс etc
НО! Это все актуально для home user. Продвинутые пользователи (как например здесь) используют альтернативные. а вот чайнику гораздо проще поставить мою прогу, чем настраивать что-то вроде "Super ADBlocker".

----------


## Xen

Юзер имхо все-таки не должен сидеть под админскими правами.

----------


## Terry

Насчёт гзип - незнаю, никогда не задавался таким вопросом.
 А вот насчёт резать рекламу ... там много вариантов  :Smiley:

----------


## Storm

> Юзер имхо все-таки не должен сидеть под админскими правами.


Но прогу можно запускать с админскими правами.
Правда есть вариант повесить обязанность инжекта на винду. Благо она это может  :Smiley:

----------


## orvman

*Storm* 


> Если я не ошибаюсь, Outpost режет рекламу только после полной закачки страницы? + отключает gzip.


 Ошибаетесь. А вот gzip действительно отключает. Это нужно для того, чтобы ОР мог работать с абсолютно любыми браузерами + налету и прозрачно, не качая лишнего + в целях безопасности.

----------


## Sanja

>Это нужно для того, чтобы ОР мог работать с абсолютно любыми браузерами + налету и прозрачно,

Это нужно т.к руки у разрабов кривые. У всех уже давно распаковщики гзипа рулят.

----------


## Storm

> *Storm*  Ошибаетесь.


Это не я писал!  :Wink:

----------


## orvman

*Storm*, ой, извиняюсь. Ошибка.
*Sanja* 


> Это нужно т.к руки у разрабов кривые. У всех уже давно распаковщики гзипа рулят.


 Ну, не у всех. Начнем с того, что основная задача фаера - вообще другая. А то, что в ОР есть дополнительные модули, например - блокировка рекламы - это несомненно плюс продукту. И ОР это сделал первым... Но с Вами согласен. Давно пора бы уже заваять gzip. А насчет рук - прикольно. Может сами пропишете?    *Ж)* (c)

----------


## Storm

Вышла новая версия продукта!
Подробности здесь:
http://www.adguard.fastbb.ru/index.p...000003-000-0-0

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## maXmo

предвижу, что скоро появится автоматический модуль сёрфинга, который будет за юзера по ссылкам тыкать. С навороченным эвристиком. Полная автоматизация процесса. Пользователь может сидеть на диване и наслаждаться зрелищем.

----------


## Alexey P.

> У меня уже есть, называется squid


  :Smiley: .
+1

----------


## Storm

> предвижу, что скоро появится автоматический модуль сёрфинга, который будет за юзера по ссылкам тыкать. С навороченным эвристиком. Полная автоматизация процесса. Пользователь может сидеть на диване и наслаждаться зрелищем.


А на основание чего появились такие видения?  :Wink:

----------


## orvman

Вы о чем вообще? Вообще-то благодаря таким скриптам (ваяется в пять-десять минут) в свое время зарабатывал по пять сотен в месяц, но это отдельная ткма, давненько это было. Кто постарше, поймет.

----------


## Xen

Все со спедий всяких начинали  :Smiley: ) Ну это уже оффтопик...

----------


## orvman

> Все со спедий всяких начинали


 Ага, кто успел - немного заработал на пивасик. Жаль, быстро закончилась халява.

----------

